# Breeder dropped these off



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

_I love the last pic_


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very pretty...um, the wf pearl doesn't look so pearly anymore, do you think you got two boys? Are they tame?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I noticed that just seconds before unless its a different tiel 
the pastelface is 2 years old and the wf pearl is 3 years and nope not tame 
the pastelface is huge lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

New birds!!!  yay their beautiful. I Love the pastelface so much But the whiteface is gorgeous too of course


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure its the same bird since some of the pearls are still apparent he just obviously didn't send you a very recent picture of him...although if he's three he should have an all white face? I'm confused now...but they are both gorgeous!


----------



## Chico&Ziggy (Mar 24, 2011)

Erm.....there must be some mistake, they were supposed to be dropped off at MY house  
They're stunning........and I'm jealous ha ha


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are both gorgeous.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha guess i will have to wait and see lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww they're both totally adorable <3 Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Big mac and  was either snowball or snowflake but it dont go


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww Big Mac, that's cute  What about Cloud lol? Actually nah....I'm rubbish with names haha :blush:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the pearl is 3 years old it might be a hen. Sometimes you can get pearl females that have an *incomplete* pattern to the back. At 3 years old if a male the tail color would be a solid dark grey and the facial mask would be white.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The tail is not a solid grey 


Lol as seen on 1st pic


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Then maybe it is a different bird because the picture he sent you was a completely pearled bird, am I right?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have sent him a message just waiting for a reply


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that's weird, but interesting  definately not like any female pearl ive seen.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> that's weird, but interesting  definately not like any female pearl ive seen.


-----------------------------

It is not common...but a female pearl can only have one pearled feather and still be genetically a pearl even though it does not have complete pearling. This hen would have what is considered incomplete markings...meaning they are randomly placed and she is not totally pearled.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats really weird so you think shes a hen for sure?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> thats really weird so you think shes a hen for sure?


 ------------------------------------

Going by the info of the age provided...of the bird is definitly 3 years old it is a hen. It still has the female colored tail.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

huh. bet that confused a lot of early breeders! lol could just imagine them thinking it was a male and trying to pair it up....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> huh. bet that confused a lot of early breeders! lol could just imagine them thinking it was a male and trying to pair it up....


---------------------------

Yes...many years ago it used to confuse me. I would have what I thought was a normal grey hen paired with a pearl male. I would get 100% pearl babies of both sexes...which geneticlly would not be possible if the hen was just a normal. Upon closer inspection I would find just one pearl on the hens back.

I have also had normal appearing males that when babies they would just have 1 pearl...and later genetically proven they were pearls.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

what causes that gene to happen? do you know?


----------

